# It took Three



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 20, 2009)

First JohnU made the blank,then I turned it and had a Ford moment so I sent one of Exotic blanks Alt. bone blank to Ken Nelsen of Kallenshaan Woods to engrave.  I present a Jr. Statesman Pheasant. As always all comments welcome.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome looking pen!

Robin


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't believe my eyes words can't discribe how wonderful it looks.:hypnotized::hypnotized::hypnotized:


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful!!!  Why can't I think of things like that.


----------



## artme (Oct 20, 2009)

Stunning mate!! Absolutely stunnig!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## fiferb (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a sensational pen! I have an uncle that is an avid pheasant hunter and he'd love something like that.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 20, 2009)

Well , ain't you just the cats MEOW ! Very nice pen Roy . :wink:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh yes!!! That is a beauty for sure!!:biggrin:  I would have turned the clip to the top, but that's just me and I still love it!!:wink:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 20, 2009)

Really cool.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 20, 2009)

That get the wheel's spinning...just what I need, more idea's.  Awesome pen Roy!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 20, 2009)

Very, very nice Roy!! Outside the box thinking, for sure!!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW thats about the best I can think of at the moment,


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 20, 2009)

GREAT idea, Roy...I have a feeling that one may be "borrowed"!


----------



## JohnU (Oct 20, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful Roy!  Great idea and execution.  I love it!


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 20, 2009)

Extraordinarily Beautiful!


----------



## el_d (Oct 20, 2009)

Great combo Roy. You did good:RockOn:


----------



## Dan26 (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful! I still haven't figured out how you get those designs on the pens. Are they drawn on or decals or what? You guys never cease to amaze me.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2009)

Great idea, Roy.

Several hundred bucks, nice Christmas gift for the hubby!!


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Great idea and beautiful result!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 20, 2009)

Dan26 said:


> Beautiful! I still haven't figured out how you get those designs on the pens. Are they drawn on or decals or what? You guys never cease to amaze me.


 
Dan, the pheasant is engraved and the engraving was done by Ken Nelson of Kallenshaan Woods, one of our members here.





ed4copies said:


> Great idea, Roy.
> 
> *Several hundred bucks*, nice Christmas gift for the hubby!!


 
Ed, At least:wink: .....you never know until you ask.....:biggrin:


----------



## tim self (Oct 20, 2009)

Another winner.  Beautiful and awesome idea as well.  Another thing that sets you apart.


----------



## traderdon55 (Oct 20, 2009)

Great idea and a super looking pen!


----------



## TurnCrazy (Oct 20, 2009)

Now that's a pheasant pen!


----------



## altaciii (Oct 20, 2009)

what a beautiful concept and pen.  Great job you best take lots of pics cause that will not stay in your inventory very long.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice one Roy.  A real collector's pen.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pen Roy!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy I do not normally like mixed barrels, but that is some kind of cool! Now did you use Johnny's bushings or mine? Just thinking if there is one more vendor or 3 we can plug? :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 21, 2009)

Hot Damn Roy, that looks fantastic.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 21, 2009)

That is outstanding, Roy! 
I truly like the looks of this one...very, very nice!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 21, 2009)

Hans, Dag gum it I forgot to mention at least 2 vendors, I used your inserts to mill the blanks and as I do turn barrel to barrel I also used Johnny's bushings:wink::biggrin:now that I stopped laughing thanks for the complement.





hewunch said:


> Roy I do not normally like mixed barrels, but that is some kind of cool! Now did you use Johnny's bushings or mine? Just thinking if there is one more vendor or 3 we can plug? :biggrin:


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't Believe It! Fantastic...


----------



## simomatra (Oct 23, 2009)

A beauty for sure, excellent work.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2009)

when creativity and craftsmanship combine, they produce extraordinary results. congratulations on an extraordinary pen Roy.


----------

